# MK3 Front Bag Options



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

So, since this is happening because of my mk2 suspension shizz...










Would it be possible to run a sleeve type bag on the front? I know some passat or audi has front sleeve style. But I remember hearing something about if the strut turns then it can't be a sleeve type. Short of going back to mk3 shizz and getting different wheels, or notching out a section of my strut tower, is this possible?

:beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> So, since this is happening because of my mk2 suspension shizz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can run sleeves, i would talk to airlift and get the performance series bag placed on a normal set of there mk3 front struts.

as for the strut turning, that's what strut bearings are for :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

01 said:


> you can run sleeves, i would talk to airlift and get the performance series bag placed on a normal set of there mk3 front struts.
> 
> as for the strut turning, that's what strut bearings are for :beer:


beautiful! I wonder if I can just have them send me sleeves that would fit on my struts or if I would have to get all new struts


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> beautiful! I wonder if I can just have them send me sleeves that would fit on my struts or if I would have to get all new struts


i assume (dont know for a fact) that they are the same or very similar strut with a different bag.. id hit up Jesse and ask him.

would be a much cheaper option then a full upgrade.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

01 said:


> i assume (dont know for a fact) that they are the same strut with a different bag.. id hit up Jesse and ask him.
> 
> would be a much cheaper option then a full upgrade.


I'll pm him the link to this thread. I know I could get single bellows as they do not bellow out when aired up/down, but the pressures needed for that kind of lift is much higher and the ride kind of sucks. I wonder if sleeves would have this same thing, but it lifts the rear of my car no problem (even though the front has an engine to lift lol)


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> I'll pm him the link to this thread. I know I could get single bellows as they do not bellow out when aired up/down, but the pressures needed for that kind of lift is much higher and the ride kind of sucks. I wonder if sleeves would have this same thing, but it lifts the rear of my car no problem (even though the front has an engine to lift lol)


the perf series fronts on mk4s are super slim.. hopefully you can just use that bag on your strut.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

01 said:


> the perf series fronts on mk4s are super slim.. hopefully you can just use that bag on your strut.


I hope so. It would suck to have to run more pressure in the front, so if I don't have to then I want to go that way :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

And just so nobody is confused, I have swapped mk2 control arms, axles, and tie rods onto my mk3 to bring the front wheels in about 20mm to allow for the fitment of wider lower offset wheels. Without these mods, I would have no problem whatsoever


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

So what exactly is she rubbing on??? I have used sleeve bags on the shorter strut of the Mk5 and pretty sure it will work in this situation. Lots more pressure is needed and the ride is a little sportier.

But really what is it rubbing on?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Rubbing on the inside of the strut tower


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Back in, and they don't rub but are super close. Most likely rub if I hit a big bump. Jesse let me know what my options are please :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

id be cool to do a bag-sleeve style for the fronts but due to weight, to get it the height you usually drive it you'd be at roughly 50 psi due to engine weight etc. plus, and this is just my 2cents, but i don't like the idea of having a sleeve style on turning components up front, kinda makes me uneasy.


----------



## cjw245 (Jul 9, 2009)

If it was my car, I would smash that area in with a mallot or other useful bashing device. But I suppose if you want to keep your car able to be put back to stock it wouldn't be such a good idea.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

cjw245 said:


> If it was my car, I would smash that area in with a mallot or other useful bashing device. But I suppose if you want to keep your car able to be put back to stock it wouldn't be such a good idea.


Already tried, at this point I'm probably going the notch the wheel well route


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

did this not happen on the black car?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

dehate. said:


> did this not happen on the black car?


it did, just never noticed it and rubbed the bag pretty good. So im trying to fix it


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> it did, just never noticed it and rubbed the bag pretty good. So im trying to fix it


ah, gotcha. hope you can figure it out man.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

dehate. said:


> ah, gotcha. hope you can figure it out man.


I have a few options. 1) take off the mk2 stuff and get new wheels or run massive camber. 2) keep mk2 stuff and get mkiv bags, but run more pressure and *****y ride quality compared to mine. 3) notch out a small 3" section of the wheel well to allow the bag room to move. I really want to do option 3, but just need the $$ to do it.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

how much camber are you running right now? what are you offsets and widths on the wheels? i've got 16x9 et25 up front with the camber all the way negative and i'm tucking the entire tire when aired out.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> how much camber are you running right now? what are you offsets and widths on the wheels? i've got 16x9 et25 up front with the camber all the way negative and i'm tucking the entire tire when aired out.


do you have the mk2 suspension swap like me? Thats my problem


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Nah i have mk3 suspension but what i was getting at is that with my wheel specs i have no problem with clearance and i'm still able to tuck. You might be able to switch back to mk3 stuff and get the same effect.

It seems a like a whole 'lotta work to clearance the strut towers/inner wheel well just to avoid rubbing on the bag. You could switch back to mk3 controls arms, etc and never have to worry about it. If running negative camber is all you'd have to do, like you mentioned earlier, why not?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Nah i have mk3 suspension but what i was getting at is that with my wheel specs i have no problem with clearance and i'm still able to tuck. You might be able to switch back to mk3 stuff and get the same effect.
> 
> It seems a like a whole 'lotta work to clearance the strut towers/inner wheel well just to avoid rubbing on the bag. You could switch back to mk3 controls arms, etc and never have to worry about it. If running negative camber is all you'd have to do, like you mentioned earlier, why not?


Because to me, running massive camber in the front and none in the rear looks dumb. And I like the zero camber flush look. It's really not much of a notch at all


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Because to me, running massive camber in the front and none in the rear looks dumb. And I like the zero camber flush look. It's really not much of a notch at all


also running smaller tires will help alot more. idk why but the either those wheels aren't 8s or you got 2 really weird 195/45s, cause those barely have a stretch on them. ive seen 7.5s with a 205 that have more stretch. i noticed this the other day when adjusting your camber.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Option 3.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> also running smaller tires will help alot more. idk why but the either those wheels aren't 8s or you got 2 really weird 195/45s, cause those barely have a stretch on them. ive seen 7.5s with a 205 that have more stretch. i noticed this the other day when adjusting your camber.


did i tell you about the weird stretch I noticed on the tires? The inside of the drivers wheel has a different stretch it was weird. And I'm 99% sure they are 8s. But I have new tires to get mounted next week hopefully


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> did i tell you about the weird stretch I noticed on the tires? The inside of the drivers wheel has a different stretch it was weird. And I'm 99% sure they are 8s. But I have new tires to get mounted next week hopefully


the inside of a wheel having a slightly different stretch than the outside is normal, my RS's and RMs both did that. Either way, those tires stretched really funny. I thought they were a 195/50 or something but i looked at it and was like :screwy:

My RMs were 8s in the rear and the stretch was SUBSTANTIALLY more.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> the inside of a wheel having a slightly different stretch than the outside is normal, my RS's and RMs both did that. Either way, those tires stretched really funny. I thought they were a 195/50 or something but i looked at it and was like :screwy:
> 
> My RMs were 8s in the rear and the stretch was SUBSTANTIALLY more.


weird. Well I have a different brand this time so we will see


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's all a matter of preference, but i'm running maxed out camber in the front and zero camber in the rear and it looks even at ride height.. and when aired out the wheel straighten up quick a bit. The camber is really only noticable at full lift.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> It's all a matter of preference, but i'm running maxed out camber in the front and zero camber in the rear and it looks even at ride height.. and when aired out the wheel straighten up quick a bit. The camber is really only noticable at full lift.


yeah its definitely just preference. But I take pride in the fact of all the work ive done to get my wheels to fit haha. Luckily theyre super rare and worth it (IMO)


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

agreed, i'm definitely not discounting the amount of time or work put into getting things just the way you want them. I'm the same way.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

torch out all the seam sealer. i removed over a 1/4 inch in the strut towers of my mk2... i would start with that first


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> torch out all the seam sealer. i removed over a 1/4 inch in the strut towers of my mk2... i would start with that first


Already did that, didnt give enough room. Tried bashing in the strut tower too, didnt give enough


----------

